# 2001 Dodge Dakota RPM surging



## jrlbw (Sep 8, 2006)

2001 Dodge Dakota, V6, 2wd....on road around 55-65 mph, level road, the vehicle seems to "surge". The RMP will move up from 1 1/2 to 2 and then drops back to 1 1/2...doesn't exceed 2. Around town very seldom feel but on open road does it frequently. The Dodge dealership can't find the problem, they have had it three different times and says it drives fine...They did a total "tune up" and didn't fix the problem....just costs me a lot of money....Can anyone tell me what they think the problem is? It's very frustrating...I hate to keep putting money in the truck but would like to get repaired and drive for a few more years...Does anyone have any thoughts? Thanks...Jim


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What size engine?


----------



## jrlbw (Sep 8, 2006)

V6 is all I know...Bought the truck used. Thanks, Jim


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

motor should be a magnum 3.9L v6 then
first place i would look is the throttle speed sensor.


----------



## jrlbw (Sep 8, 2006)

Is the throttle speed sensor an expensive repair job? What damage happens if it isn't fixed? Thanks again...Jim


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Sound like a throttle position sensor problem. The surge you feel is probably the torque converter clutch locking and unlocking (assuming it's an automatic).

Pretty simple repair, if you have Torx bits. It is mounted to the side of the throttle body, directly across from the throttle linkage. Factory part # 05017479AA List price about $80

Worst thing happening is premature wear to the torque converter clutch, which is pricy to replace since the transmission would have to be removed.


----------



## jrlbw (Sep 8, 2006)

Someone was telling me that they heard Dodge had a "technical service bulletin" out about 2001 Dodge Dakota trucks experiencing "surging" problems...Does anyone know how I can find this? Thanks again...Jim


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

jrlbw said:


> Someone was telling me that they heard Dodge had a "technical service bulletin" out about 2001 Dodge Dakota trucks experiencing "surging" problems...Does anyone know how I can find this? Thanks again...Jim


From the Dodge forum: http://www.dodgeforum.com/recalls-and-tsbs/make_DODGE/model_DAKOTA/year_2001/TSB.htm


----------



## jrlbw (Sep 8, 2006)

DIdn't find a recall on my truck....any other suggestions for possible answers if the sensor isn't the problem? Going to try and find a good, local mechanic tomorrow...Thanks again...JIm


----------



## jrlbw (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dodge Dakota surging problem*

I have refined the problem a little more and would appreciate comments...I always use the cruise control on the open road and this is when I always felt the surging. Today I left the cruise off and there was No surging....So, it seems to be something to do with the cruise. Any ideas anyone? Thanks again..Jim


----------

